# Need Help Does Anyone Have A 2.3.5 Tar File For Vzw



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I need a tar to flash my tab back to factory 2.3.5. I tried flashing Down and updating but it fails every time, could really use some help thanks in advance edit: got it figured out


----------

